# pregnant with high HBA1C



## pinkemz (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi im just wondering did anyone fall pregnant with a high hba1c above 8%. If so what has your experience been like? (I am not pregnant just want to know your experiences)
Thank you in advance


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah, that would be me.... I wouldnt advise it, and also i hadnt planned my pregnancy so was not on folic acid either!! think a month before i found out my hba1c was 8.2%  The not knowing affected me so much thru the pregnancy that I didnt really get a chance to enjoy it! was so so stressful! 

If i were to do it again id wait til it was 6%


----------



## mmackay20040 (Feb 22, 2011)

When I fell pregnant (unplanned) my last HbA1c was 8.2% and then it was 7.8%.  I'm now 25+4 and my HbA1c is 6.1%.  Been getting checkups regularly and everything is perfect.  I think it's 'ideal' if your HbA1c is around 6.5% when you concieve but lets face it, very few of us are fortunate enough to be textbook diabetics.  I know that I certainly amn't.  

M xxx


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 22, 2011)

thank you girls for your advise. im really worried i just really hope i aint pregnant.


----------



## Laura22 (Feb 23, 2011)

My HBa1C was high and now it's at 7.8% whereas a few months ago it was around the 6% mark 

Hoping it'll come down further at my next blood test


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 23, 2011)

what was it before you got pregnant. Are you at the end of your pregnancy read that it does go up when you at the end? Thank you x


----------



## pinkemz (Feb 23, 2011)

sorry just seen your baby is due april. Congrats bet you cant wait not long now !!!!


----------

